# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Dritëro Agolli

## Marsel

KUR TE JESH MERZITUR SHUME

Ketu s'do jem,do jem larguar
ne toke i tretur si te tjeret
ne kafenene e preferuar
nuk do me shohin kamarieret.


Dhe neper udhe ku kam ecur
s'do ndihet kolla ime e thate
mbi varin tim do rij i heshtur
nje qeparis si murg i ngrate.


Ti do trishtohesh atehere 
se s'do me keshe ne dhome gjalle
dhe kur mbi xham te fryje ere
do qash me eren dal-ngadale.


Po kur te jesh merzitur shume 
ne raft te librave kerkome
atje do jem i fshehur une
ne ndonje fjale a ndonje shkronje.


Mjafton qe librin pak ta heqesh
e une do zbres do vij pas teje
dhe ti si dikur me mall do qeshesh
si nje blerim pas nje rekeje.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Ç'te bejme? Rrime ne kuzhine
Bie ere gjelle, pa ngrene s'mbesim
Na pihet uje, pime
Na rriten thonjte, i presim....

*************************

Ti ne kanape tani dremit
Ndoshta gjumi ende s'te ka zene
Abazhuri mbi qerpiket e tu po ndrit
Libri nga dora paska rene

Para teje ndal mendimi im
Jemi dashuruar edhe share
Jemi ndare shpesh ne udhetim 
Po drejt njeri-tjetrit kemi ngare

Te kam pasur enderr cast e  ore
Enderr te trishtuar dhe te mire
Po te jem vertet nje Pitagore
Ti je teorema me e veshtire

----------


## macia_blu

SIKUR S'JETOJ NE VENDIN TIM


Me ndodh sikur s'jetoj ne vendin tim
Po ne nje vend te huaj dhe te larget
Ne nje qyetet me buba dhe me minj
Mes mureve te rrjepur dhe te laget.

Cuditem pse keshtu me duket shpesh
Kur s'ka njeri  shtepia, kur jam vetem
Kur shiu ne dimer flluska ngre ne shesh
Dhe mua flluska flluska ma ben jeten

me ngjan sikur dhe strehet derdhin helm
Helmohemi Ado cast me njeri tjetrin
s'e di nga vjen ky helm se s'kam c'te them
Vec shoh se rrobat tona helm na rrjedhin

Ky vend me duket do helmohet krejt
Nga helmi rrjedhur vrimah ne themelet
Pastaj do tundet toka ne termet
Dhe Djalli i Madh do qesh e do zgerdheshet

I huaj jam ne vendin tim mjerisht
Dhe kur rreth meje ka me dhjetra njerez
Kjo me lendon dhe shpirtin ma gervish
me ben te qaj si nxenes prapa deres.


PELEGRIN

Une jam prej kohesh pelegrin
Udhetar ne vendin e shpreses se thyer
Jam ndare padashur nga karvani im
Mes shtigjeve nga vapa  e shirat gerryer

kerkoj karvanin tim ne rere e ne shpat
karvanin qe e ka nderruar drejtimin me kohe
Ndaj ne udhe jam krejt i humbur, jam fillikat
Me shami te grisur lidhur ne koke

Per uje buza ime u be zhur
Dhe syte me shpojne nga shterrja e lotit
Me duhet te arrije karvanin e tretur qekur
Capitur mes  vapes, mes shiut e te fothtit

Une jam prej kohesh pelegrin
Shtegtar i karvanit te humbur
Dhe  bart ne kurriz nje premtim
Te dhene ne hirin e gjysherve te mundur.


FTOHJA

U ftoha nga shume gjera
Disa i harrova e disa i lashe
Disa i humba si nje unaze
Ne cezme a govate

Vertete e humba te rite
Por zemer marr kur ende i dua grate
Sikur te ftohem prej tyre nje dite
Thoni per mua: ndjese paste!...


ELEGJI PER QENIN

Me dhimsesh qen i vogel! s'pate fat,
Te ktheheshe ne oborrin e shtepise
U shtrive i pergjakur mbi asfalt
Nga nje makine e eger  e pashpirt

E c'deshe ti qe dole shpejt e shpejt
Ne mes te rruges nga nje dushk a ferre?
Njeriu shtyp mikun  rrugen kur ia pret
Dhe jo me pastaj nje qen qyqar te mjere!


TRISHTIMI

Po iki me trishtim i zhgenjyer nga miqte
E mbylla dhe deren qe rrinte e hapur
Per lajkataret, per rrenacaket e smirezinjte
Qe shtireshin engjej te dashur.

Ku vete s'e di , vec s'dua te kthehem
Serishme ne rrenat e jetes
Diku ne nje skaj te larget do prehem
me qafen e futur ne jaken gri te xhaketes.



HESHTJA

Cigaria u dogj gjer ne fund
Mbi tryeze gjumi me mori
Ne xham era perdet i tund
Dhe hesht koridori.

Me koke ne tryeze te flesh
Te shohesh enderra te blerta
Sa ndot!...Te zgjohesh e prap te gjesh
Ne qoshe te vjellat e lena nga jeta.

----------


## ChuChu

Keto i kam pasur ne nje fletore kujtimesh nga 8vjecarja. Autorin s'e di...por me eshte fiksuar qe eshte Agolli.


"Me Mire Te Kujtosh Te Bukuren"

Te mori malli per mua nje dite ne paqe? 
Ah, lere mallin e varfer te qete! 
Te vjen ne mend ne qytet ajo kafe
Ku hynin artiste e poete.

Ti kishe kembe te bukura shume
Nga kembet e tua poetet lajthitnin
S'do mend qe lajthitja dhe une
Si gjithe ata qe te pritnin

Vertet te mori malli per mua
Mos eja!....Lere mallin te fjetur
Tani une u plaka dhe kafet e vjetera s''i dua me
Pastaj as e di se nga kembet e tua c'ka mbetur....


"I Perndjekuri I Dashurise"

Une jam i burgosuri yt
Rroj me prangat qe ti me ke vene 
Po cudi as qelia s'me mbyt 
Dhe s'me mbyt as dritarja e zeze

Kur ti prangat m'i hodhe ne mish
Une i putha duart e tua
Eshte rast i pashembullt ta dish
Qe xhelatin ta puth a ta dua

I perndjekuri yt erotik
I perndjekur te mbetet gjithmone
Erotim i mire a i lig
Hidhmi duart ne fyt, torturome

Ky burgim sa do zgjase s'e di
I perjetshem do kisha deshire
Vec ti eja me shih ne qeli
Te perndjekurit tend i vjen mire.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje lexues.....!!

Melejoni te shtoj disa poema te tjera..!!

Sirena e lumit

Ajo u vertit lakuriq
Si pata e bardhe ne lume;
Kendonte hutini ne vidh,
Bretkocka ferkohej me shkume.

Me humbi nga syte pastaj,
Sic humbin sirenat e lumit,
Me mbeten vec hiret e saj 
Dhe nazet e kurmit.

U zhvesha dhe lumit me not 
I rash tri here;
Ju them se notoja aq kot,
Sa dukesha fare i mjere.

Madje dhe bretkocka u lig,
Sa s`donte aspak te me shihte,
Ne vend te hutinit ne vidh 
Vec hena fytyren e griste.

             29 Maj 2000



Kur kthehesha nga deti..!!

Katermbedhjetevjecar
Detin per heren e pare e pashe.
Riheshin valet ne shesh me topuz,
Hena varej me spango mes ujit te trashe
Dhe peshqit nxitonin si krushq.

Ne kthim im ate te heshtur me gjeti 
Dhe pyeti:
-Si t`u duk deti?

Veshtrova nga malet e zinj me samare
Dhe plot trishtim i thashe tim eti:
-Atje dhe kripa dhe peshku jane pa pare,
Eshte i te varferve deti,
S`lerojne mdi te si nder ugare...

          Korrik 1998



Ma do mendja se do tju peqejne keto ...poema..!! :shkelje syri:

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

KUR TE JESH MERZITUR SHUME


Ketu s'do jem,do jem larguar
ne toke i tretur si te tjeret
ne kafenene e preferuar
nuk do me shohin kamarieret.


Dhe neper udhe ku kam ecur
s'do ndihet kolla ime e thate
mbi varin tim do rij i heshtur
nje qeparis si murg i ngrate.


Ti do trishtohesh atehere 
se s'do me keshe ne dhome gjalle
dhe kur mbi xham te fryje ere
do qash me eren dal-ngadale.


Po kur te jesh merzitur shume 
ne raft te librave kerkome
atje do jem i fshehur une
ne ndonje fjale a ndonje shkronje.


Mjafton qe librin pak ta heqesh
e une do zbres do vij pas teje
dhe ti si dikur me mall do qeshesh
si nje blerim pas nje rrekeje.

----------


## The Dardha

NJE SHKREPESE Ndizme, vella nje shkrepese nen qiellin e zi,Nje shkrepese te brishte shprese ne erresiren me shi.Ne erresiren e dhjamur si pelte,Kur ndihet te zbrese acar.E dini c'do te thote nje shkrepese,Nje fije e holle si bar? Dritero AGOLLI

----------


## klevis2

NJERIU DHE KOHA 

Vertitet nje re  e zeze mbi bote
e zeze si une
leh naten nje qen i terbuar nen porte 
terbuar si une 

zvarritet nje gjarper nga rruge e vithisur 
nje gjarper si une 
kalojne ne shtigje plot njerez te krisur 
te krisur si une 

lekunden ne qoshe te rrugeve kurvat 
lekunden si une 
bertasin lypsaret si kafshet ne guvat 
ne guvat si une 

kercejne majmunet ne pyjet e xhunglat 
majmunce dhe une 
jeton bote e cmendur me vallet dhe plumbat 
e cmendur si une 

tmerrohet njeriu kur lind mbinjeriu 
tmerrohem dhe une 
kur vdes mbinjeriu merr zemer fatziu
marr zemer dhe une

----------


## nimf

1.
Mos vdis,se pas shirave aren e mbushi bari,
Se ka rene ne ullishte mize e ullirit,
Hardhia duhet sperkatur shpejt me gurkali,
Ende s'ka dale prej plisit kercelli i mistrit.

Ne enderronim te ndertinim nje anije,
Kerrkush se mendonte se me c'dru do ta ngrinim,
Kishim vendosur ta ndertonim me dege hardhie,
Dhe vela ti vinim.
***
2.
Mos vdis,se kalit ne vrapim i ra nje patkua,,
Dhe nga dhimbja filloi ta ngreje kemben e pare,
kerkojme patkonj e s'na jep njeri hua,
se gjejme kendej as nallbanin e marre.

Ne enderronim te shjkonim ne hipodrome,
ne vende te lumtura ku munden me kuaj,
tani kali se ha me as barin e njome,
me sy si gota, na sheh si te huaj.

Mos vdis, se dielli e shtroi ne oborr sofren e madhe,
Dhe presim te vijne vajzat te gjitha,
Vajzat qe dikur i therrisje 'sorkadhe',
kur grisnin fustanet ne driza.

Mos vdis, ne dhomen e heshtur, i shtrire,
eshte turp kaq shpejt te ulesh e te vdesesh,
ne enderronim nje vdekje pak me te mire,
duke vdekur,fytyrat tona ti shihnim ne piken e veses.

----------


## lum lumi

Të bëhem pëllumb?


A doni të bëhem pëllumb mbi pëllumba,
Më kini pëllumb që tani;
Hedh rrobat nga trupi e vishem me pupla
dhe kthehem pëllumb nga njeri.

Filloj të gugas si pëllumbat gugasin
Andej e këtej kuturu:
Gu-gu mbi ballkonin, gu-gu mbi pullazin,
gu-gu në dritaret, nën strehët gu-gu.

A doni të bëhem pëllumb mbi pëllumba,
Më kini pëllumb me gjithë mend,
T'ju cmendë gu-guja nga gusha me pupla,
Pastaj në mërzi të më vrisni në vend.
---------------------(31 korrik 1998) Dritëro Agolli

----------


## lum lumi

Kohë më vonë


Kohë më vonë e ndofta më shumë,
Kur të këtë bleruar një dardhë
Dhe kur lumi në prill të zbresë me shkumë,
Unë e di, do vij me kalin e bardhë,

Para jush do shfaqem,-që s'patët fat të më njihni,
Se disa nga ju vërtet u lindën më vonë
Dhe të tjerët mbase s'e dinin
Që mes tyre jetoja diku në një dhomë

Dhe shkruaja librin e fundit
Të vështirin, korrigjuar radhë më radhë.-
Unë e di, do vij kur ju të notoni mes gjumit,
Mos harroni, do vij me kalin e bardhë.
----------------------------(12 shtator 1998-Dritëro Agolli)

----------


## lum lumi

Mos dil në ballkon


Përse po këndon i nëmuri gjon
Në plepat e gjatë?
mos dil në ballkon,
Nuk dihet se c'vjen nga kjo natë.

Ky gjon i vetmuar dicka të hidhur po ndjell,
Dicka të fshehtë e të turbullt.
E sheh atë plak që po vjell
Nën shtyllën e dritës së purpurt?

S'e dimë nga erdhi ky plak fillikat,
pështetur në shtyllë si konkë.
Po mbase përhumbur në një restorant
ka ngrënë një vezë a cironkë.

Cironka ka qenë ndofta me helm,
Me helm nga fermenti.
mos dil në ballkon po të them,
Sjell erën e prishur qyteti.

-----------------------(10 korrik 1998-Dritëro Agolli)

----------


## lum lumi

ZOTRIT


Triumf i madhërishëm mëngjesi...
Nga minareja si gisht perëndie
Hoxha zotin e tij e thërret pas Kuranit,
Këndon për zotin e vet symbyllur këndezi
Nga maja e gardhit.

Për zotin e tij hingëllin dhe kali në portë,
Laraska kraket për zotin e vet në lajthishtë.
Sa zotër ka nxjerrë
Për kafshë e për njerëz kjo botë!-
Këndojnë për zotrit e tyre të gjithë,

Vec unë s'këndoj, është e kotë!
--------------------------( 30 tetor 1998- Dritëro Agolli)

----------


## dikeafajtore

Ankime nga miqte, ankime nga rruga
Ankime nga gruaja ime
Veriu fshikullon, ngre pluhurin rruga
Ankime, ankime, ankime

Ankime ne leter, ankime ne gjelle
Ankime ne lopet ne fushe.
U cmenda! Do te iki te fshihem ne shpelle
Te fle pa ankime me nje ujk a arushe...


Do te me kujtosh

Une do shkruaj nje liber me vjersha
Dhe ti do ta lexosh si relike
Dhe duke qeruar patate te ardhura nga vjeshta
Gishtin do presesh me thike

Duke e vene gishtin ne goje
Mua do me kujtosh ne kuzhine
Dhe do te thuash para dollapit te lyer me boje
"Per pak e harrova ditezine!"

----------


## lum lumi

Po ti nuk je 



Nuk je kurrkund. Kjo ditë e nxehtë e gjatë
Mbuloi me pluhur rrugën gjer në fund.
Vështroj në zheg në pluhurin e thatë,
Po ti nuk je kurrkund.

Dhe me gishtrinj mbuloj fytyrën time,
pastaj këmishën e rënduar shkund,
Nga pluhuri përdhè rrëzohen thërrime,
po ti nuk je kurrkund.

Jam gati të kërkoj cdo kokëer pluhuri
Dhe në kërkim si arkeolog të humb,
Vec të të gjej, e humbura qëkuri,
Po ti nuk je kurrkund.
______________Dritëro Agolli

----------


## ChuChu

KUJDES ME FJALEN....!

Kujdes me fjalen  zonjes me cante,
kudes me fjalen dhe ti zoteri 
pushteti  i fjales eshte i vecante 
gatuan male dhe kakerdhi 

Me fjalen rrjedhin perrenj me mjalte 
pikojne cezma me helm te zi 
Kujdes me fjalen ,zonjez me cante 
kujdes me fjalen edhe ti zoteri 

Kur fjala nxirret nga buzet jashte 
si dallendyshja s'vjen ne shtepi .
Kujdes me fjalen , zonjez me cante,
kujdes me fjalen edhe ti zoteri. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

QEPA!

Une  qepen e dua  kur kam te ftohte 
dhe pa e prere  e ve ne pjate .
E  prek me dore e kthej nga nje gote 
Ia xhvesh xhaketen  e kemishen e bardhe .

Dhe  qepa lakuriqe si balerine 
ne tryeze e vetmuar me mua mbetet ;
atehere lotet nga syte ne faqe me vijne 
dhe larg veshtrimi me tretet 

Degjoj si qepa nudo me thote : 
" Ti qan per mua qe petkat m'i zhveshe 
dhe krejt lakuriqe me le neper bote ,
krejt lakuriqe sic deshe "!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

MOS MA KUJTO!

E shkuara ka caste dhe ore te hidhura, mos ma kujto
per shembull, me pe me duar te lidhura, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull me pe ne rruge te pire, mos ma kujto,
Te pire e te humbur, te share e te grire, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull me rrahen dy-tre vagabonde, mos ma kujto,
Tek shihja nje grerez tek rrinte mbi gonxhe, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull pesova diku nje disfate, mos ma kujto,
Dhe gjumi s'me zinte me dite e me nate, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull me pe duke ecur e qare, mos ma kujto,
Mbeshtetur pas murit me zemer te vrare, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull me pe duke ngrene e genjyer, mos ma kujto,
Te prishur, te shturur, te rene e te thyer, mos ma kujto!

Per shembull ne shtrat s'u bera per burre, mos ma kujto,
I turpshem i drodha si qengj nen lekure, mos ma kujto!

E shkuara ka ore dhe caste te hidhura, mos ma kujto,
Ka drojtje dhe heshtje kur lipsen te thirrura, mos ma kujto
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

KUR NJE MENGJES!

Do te jete mengjes e une do te vi patjeter.
Mbi xhaketen time do te kene rene petale
Nga lulet e kumbulles se vjeter,
Nga lulet e thanes se tharet.

Ahere ti s'do te jesh zgjuar akoma.
Une do te them emrin tend ne xhame
Dhe do te vershellej te dashuren kengen tone:
"Ti cele heret, moj bajame!"

Do vershellej ngadale-ngadale
E s'do prish gjumin tend te bukur.
Do bien mbi mua petale
E do ulet ne sup nje flutur...

E, kur syte te hapesh, do te shohesh
Romantikun e perjetshem ne xhame
Dhe kengen e dashur do njohesh:
"Ti cele heret, moj bajame!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NJE MENDIM VETETIMTHI!

I humba te gjitha, po lypes s'u ktheva,
S'ia zgjata doren askujt dhe veten e mbajta.
C'u bene vajzat me te bukura Drita, Maria dhe Eva?
Atyre doren me gaz mund t'ua mbaja.

Po te gjitha ato u plaken si une
Dhe bukurine e dikurshme s'e kane,
Megjithate drejt tyre synoj nganjehere me shume
Sesa drejt guhakerve me qyrk e fame.

I humba te gjitha, me mbeten vetem kujtimet dhe kockat,
Me mbeti lekura dhe bebja e syrit tok me shkendijat.
Tani perballe shtepise sime kendojne bretkosat,
Gezohem se jane te gjitha te mijat
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## lum lumi

Dritëro Agolli: PÊRTACI I MÊNGJESIT 


Kur ngrihem nuk di se c'të bëj në mëngjes,
Nga ëndrrat ende s'jam shkundur aq mirë.
Në lagje e kam zili një këndes,
Ai është i zoti dhe merret me punën e pagdhirë:
Ia thotë një kënge dhe pulat i ndez.

Po unë i shkreti vërtitem andej e këtej
Dhe ngathët së koti vështroj në pasqyrë,
Në ballë më tepër të dendura rrudha zë gjej
Dhe rrjepje lëkure zbuloj në fytyrë,
në kokë shoh qime të rëna, më shumë se dje.

Po fjalën e kam, se s'bëj dot asgjë në mëngjes
dhe sillem,-përtac i pandreqshëm, i kotë,-
Prandaj unë e kam aq zili një këndes,
Se merret me punë e një kënge ia thotë,
Të  paktën e zgjon një lagje dhe pulat i ndez.

----------


## lum lumi

Dritëro Agolli: LETRAT 


Kur dashuroheshim në kohën tonë,
Kur tretesha dhe digjesha për ty,
Nga njëri-tjetri letrat vinin vonë,
Kalonte dhe një muaj apo dy.

Po ndofta dashuria mbahej gjallë,
Se zjarrin mbanin letrat në udhëtim
Me bicikletë a mushkë apo me kalë
Në vapë e shi, dëborë dhe thëllim.

Kur dashuroheshim në kohën tonë
Me zor na vinin letrat fshat-qytet
Nuk kishim nëpër dhomë telefonë
Dhe në ëndërr s'kishte faks dhe internet.

Megjithatë më mirë që nuk kishte
As telefon, as internet, as faks,
Se fjalë e nisur shpejt dhe mund ta vriste
Një dashuri të vjetër për një cast.

----------


## lum lumi

Dritëro Agolli: NJERIU NÊ GARÊ ME GOMARÊ
 


Një ditëz të diel
Njeriu me gomarë
U futën në garë:

Gomari në diell
Filloi të pëllasë,
Njeriu të bërtasë.

Gjykonte juria:
Kush bënte më shumë
potere dhe zhurmë.

Dhe tha Perëndia:
"Njeriu nga kjo garë
Fiton mbi gomarë."

----------


## lum lumi

Dritëro Agolli: NATÊN DUKE U MENDUAR 


O njerëz të lajthitur nëpër natë,
U vratë nën ballkonin tim për dokrra!
S'ka rëndësi nga ishit ju të ngratë,
nga Mati, nga Tropoja, a nga Mokrra.

Tek pi duhan mes tymit flas menduar:
Sikur me shekuj rron një fis i marrë:
Përjetësisht në urrejtje i bashkuar,
Cuditërisht në dashuri i ndarë!


BOTA E SHKRUAR 


Më fëshfërijnë fjalët që kam shkruar,
Po c'thonë ato, vërtet s'e di as unë.
Një botë e madhe kaq e ndërlikuar,
Sa duhet për ta cndërlikuar shumë.

Të tjerët ndofta mund ta cndërlikojnë,
Megjithse pak besoj e s'jam i bindur.
Tani pullazit turtujt po këndojnë,
Asgjë s'kuptoj dhe mbase kam lajthitur.


NUK KA CUDIRA 


Vërtet nuk cuditem këtu nga kjo jetë,
Ku s'mburren aspak Muhameti me Krishtin,
S'habitem sikur dhe me sy ta shoh vetë
Të shoqen e hoxhës të puthet me priftin.

Një gjë e zakonshme kjo puthje më duket
Tani kur cudirat po ndodhën të gjitha,
Kur shiten dhe bëhen ****** dhe nuset
Pa hequr kurorën nga kisha.

----------

